# Exercise helps a lot, but intense exercise doesn't?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

So recently ive joined a gym, i go 5 days per week and 1 day of swiming, and i notice that it helps a lot on the DP, a lot really, but when i push my self too much and the exercise get's intense it makes my DP the same or worst, can anyone explain if this is normal?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Why are you going 5 days a week? What are you doing in the gym? What are your goals?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Midnight said:


> Why are you going 5 days a week? What are you doing in the gym? What are your goals?


I have a plann, get 5 more killos and define my body


----------



## golfvr6 (Oct 11, 2013)

Exercise, is medicine. I dont believe exercise can cure dp, but I do believe that when your heart is pumping, it pushes blood round your body, and to your brain, were it feeds new brain cells, ie plasticity...new neurons..

The more you exercise, the more neurons you produce..but its short lived, so you have to maintain it, or lose it..

Just like bodybuilder who is pumping his arms up, if he stops then his arms get smaller...same with brain and exercise.

I think exercise is one of the most important aspects of wellbeing, but it should not be a stand alone, it helps to have multitude of things...

but exercise, mindfulness are two powerful methods to help well being I think.


----------



## golfvr6 (Oct 11, 2013)

Over training, also with raise cortisol levels= anxiety..=dp .so you got to be careful at first..


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Pregal said:


> I have a plann, get 5 more killos and define my body


Right, how are you going about that? What kind of training are you doing? Tbh dude, 5 times a week might be over kill. My new program is gym 3 times a week, one push day, one pull day, one circuit training. It's sufficient, cos overtraining will kill your muscles and not allow adequate rest time for them to grow, which is why you might feel shitty and more DP'ed cos you are essentially over tired.

Also depends on what you are actually doing in the gym, i.e. what specific exercises and how many reps and what have you.


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

Pregal said:


> So recently ive joined a gym, i go 5 days per week and 1 day of swiming, and i notice that it helps a lot on the DP, a lot really, but when i push my self too much and the exercise get's intense it makes my DP the same or worst, can anyone explain if this is normal?


My experience with exercise has both positive and negative effects.

To start things off, the most important thing is the mindset. If you're going to the gym with the goal that it'll relieve you off dp symptoms you'll be in for a disappointment. That's what I did for the first couple of weeks, but after that I got more interested in the actual results on pushing myself, and I didn't give a shit about dp. I mostly lifted weights in the gym, and it felt good, but it didn't give me that relief I was looking for, as in to be totally exhausted after a proper workout that would evaporate all the stress chemicals in my body and give me that mellow feeling. Then again, it all depends on your workout. The only relief I got from weightlifting was distraction, it's kind of difficult to concentrate on dp/anxiety symptoms when you're holding a heavy barbell above your chest.

However, there are two forms of exercise that actually did give me the relief I was looking for. First is cardio, whenever I'd go for a jog that would push me to my limit, mine is somewhere between 45 minutes and 1 hour at this point, then I would get that endorphine rush, and I would feel great. The second type of exercise is HIIT (High-intensity interval training) where you would perform anaerobic exercises in a short period of time that can be considered both as strength training and a cardio workout. The latter had the best effect on me, because after doing it I'd be completely burned out and tired, would feel happy and stressfree. A really good example of that type of exercise routine is in the following clip: 




Sadly, there's a downside to all that. The relief I would get from those exercises would only be temporary, it lasted for like an hour at best, because the stress in your body is caused by the fucked up mindspace we DP'd people have. So my advice to anyone who wants to exercise to get some relief is to actually really really enjoy the type of sport you're doing. Then you really won't care about dp, and will have great fun doing it.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, Hiit is the way forward. Steady state cardio won't give you the rush and euphoria.

Exercise shouldn't be looked at as a way out, but in my experience it provides moments of sweet relief from which we can look at the condition more objectively and in a more healthy fashion, which is always good.


----------



## golfvr6 (Oct 11, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effects_of_physical_exercise_on_memory


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Pregal said:


> So recently ive joined a gym, i go 5 days per week and 1 day of swiming, and i notice that it helps a lot on the DP, a lot really, but when i push my self too much and the exercise get's intense it makes my DP the same or worst, can anyone explain if this is normal?


When you're exhausted your vision gets whack anyways? Ever been so utterly exhausted you see stars and everything is a little foggy? It's nothing to do with DP, just everything in our lives has to do with DP.


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

There are lots of things that we do not know about DP.

Why does my DP get worse at night?

Why does it get worse when I have sunglasses on?

Normal glasses even?

When I first exercised "after" DP hit, I almost had panic attacks while running on a treadmill (easily controlled them btw). It's all a mental game. Focus on life and on your real problems. And that does not mean you believing "I suck at x, y" or "no one wants me!" is the actual problem. It's deeper than that, sometimes even easier to find out and most of the times it's right in front of our eyes. When you realize your core problems, your beliefs are easily molded into what you want them to be (all this with really hard work obviously).

Grab a friend, a coffee and talk with him/her about yourself. What was the last time you did that? Remember the feeling?

Feelsgoodman.jpg


----------

